# What do you do for a living?



## Ruger

With so many members here we all have one thing in common, our passion for the pursuit of predators. I'm sure we have a broad range of ways we make our living. I was curious about what you guys do to pay the bills or if your retired, what you did before? I have been a carpenter for 20 years, working on industrial, commercial and residential projects. One of these days I hope to hunt and fish for a living and work for the fun of it!!!


----------



## marty dabney

i'm a cattle farmer,farrier,do some gunsmithing on the side.i use to be a horse trainer but the ground got a little too hard for my liking


----------



## 220swift

computer/printer/network technician for 17 years, prior to that electronics technician for 23 years


----------



## prairiewolf

Carpenter for over 40 yrs last 16yrs have had my own custom cabinet shop, just retired this past July.


----------



## jer218

US Army (infantry) for the last 9 years and before that I was a machinist right out of high school


----------



## bones44

Carpenter for the last twenty years about to be medically retired. I've been a historical carpenter for a large museum and historic village for the last ten of those years. Making trim, windows ,shutters,doors, and many other repairs or rebuilding as needed. I miss my job as it's very cool and quite the challenge.


----------



## bones44

jer218 said:


> US Army (infantry) for the last 9 years and before that I was a machinist right out of high school


Thanks for your service man !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*218 Thanks for serving our country-----------------I'm a retired Boilermaker 31 years of service been retired going on 6 years--Wha time flyies -----"66--69" usmc*


----------



## poe

Im a roughneck on a service rig and also a rancher at home.


----------



## hassell

Been out of the oil patch for 2 yrs. now, am currently charge hand in the heavy equip. shop at the sawmill, have a market garden here at home which brings in a few extra coin.


----------



## youngdon

I retired a few years ago from my repair business...I'm thinking real hard about going back to work in one capacity or another.


----------



## knapper

I spent some time in the army and have worked for 32 years in the wastewater field, in plant operations and pan to work a few more, I'm 59. I like to build things.


----------



## glenway

Own a property management company and have been in the business for 40+ years. Semi-retired now and love to spend time managing my mid-Michigan property for wildlife. I am also a professional freelance newspaper outdoor writer/columnist and blogger.


----------



## MountainCoyotes

Im a student and currently full time, and i do odd jobs to make it by and also thank you service men


----------



## horses

I am a cattle rancher we run cattle on about 25,000 acres so I am out and about the back country everday. Not a lot of coyotes around here but they are getting more ever year. I keep a eye out for coyotes if I see one in the fall I will go back in the next day or to and try to call it in.Some time it works and some times it don't. But still make life fun!


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to PT horses. Sounds like you have enough to keep you busy. Keep us posted on your coyote adventures.....


----------



## wvcoyote

Served in the military,last 25 years been a truck driver currently driving a coal truck hauling coal to a prep plant to be shipped by train.


----------



## bones44

Stonegod said:


> OK....I'm a pimp...that's right a pimp..... I run 17 prime ladies in the Cleveland area and plan on bringing them all to the first annual PT campout!!!!....don't tell the wife bones44!!!!LOL...... Seriously...... I own a hardscaping/landscaping company, this is my 30th year and for the mostpart I'm still having a blast! We specialize in natural stone installs(patios,walls,ponds ect.) with two 3 man crews(well 5 guys and 1 gal) and also install perennial specialty gardens (Zen,Japanese,cottage ect.), which a 6 person, female crew installs. I LOVE working with my people.....though working with 6 females can be challenging at times, I'm proud of each and every one of my people and yes at my ripe old age I still labor with my hardscaping crews.....I avoid the female crew, they work me to hard!!LOL


 I kinda figured that ! I think I'll like traveling with you ! LOL Just tell the wife we're going to a dog show and we need lots of help.


----------



## CledusP

First of all, a big thank you to those who served in the military.

I drive a hot shot rig for an oilfield construction company. I also pick up a little side work including, but not limited to: cowboying, operating equipment, building fence, building barns, selling firewood, some mechanic work, a little under the table hauling (depending on load and destination), selling scrap metal, and selling heroin to elementary school children.

Just kidding, I sell heroin to adults.

Ok, I'm not a drug dealer.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

I have been a carpenter for 23 years and worked for the same contractor the last 18 years. I have worked on everything from residential to industrial to retail to health care to education.(currently working on a school now)


----------



## Patty

Not going to lie i've had a few jobs!!! I did about seven years of carpentry work, mostly framing... Now i run a diamond drill doing Gold Exploration, started as a helper four years ago and now have been drilling for the last year and a half.... Its a greasy noisy hot cold and everything else job but i enjoy it!!! okay i enjoy the two weeks on two weeks off the most!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've worked for myself since 2004 - all online business. Our main business is selling promotional products that companies use in their advertising and marketing. I also run a number of different websites across various industries. Forums, ecommerce stores, informational sites, blogs, etc.

I guess you could say I am an internet marketer.

Before I got into this I worked in commercial electronic security for about 7 years doing card access systems, CCTV, biometric access systems, fire systems, etc.

I pretty much rely on my own skills to get me by these days as I have no formal education. Heck... I never even finished high school.


----------



## CledusP

CledusP said:


> First of all, a big thank you to those who served in the military.
> 
> I drive a hot shot rig for an oilfield construction company. I also pick up a little side work including, but not limited to: cowboying, operating equipment, building fence, building barns, selling firewood, some mechanic work, a little under the table hauling (depending on load and destination), selling scrap metal, and selling heroin to elementary school children.
> 
> Just kidding, I sell heroin to adults.
> 
> Ok, I'm not a drug dealer.


Forgot to mention I'm planning to get on with Tyler PD as soon as my driving record clears up a bit.


----------



## Mattuk

Anything I can turn my hand to outdoors! Though people are keeping their money in their bloody pockets at the moment.


----------



## bar-d

Cattle rancher. Don't have 25000 acres though.


----------



## bones44

Cledus, so you can't wear a tether on duty ? LOL


----------



## CledusP

Haha! If I do, at least they will know I'm out doing my job instead of sitting at the donut shop.


----------



## Mick105

I will start out saying thank you to those who served in the military. Now that I am older I wish I would have joined. Instead, I decided to become a police officer. I'm coming up on 10 years of service and still love the job. Cledus, I will save you a seat at the donut shop in case you change your mind!


----------



## bones44

I wasn't aware of that Mick. Very cool. Thank you for your service ! Are you gonna be able to make the party Saturday ?


----------



## fr3db3ar

Out of HS I did my 9.5 years Air Force. After that I framed houses in 4 states for 9 years. Moved to wife's home state of Michigan and have been in production in one form or another from that time. I've done production, scheduling, forklift driving. Currently (and my favorite) for the last 5 years, Inventory control/stockroom management. I need to find this same job closer to home.

I hate driving 40 minutes to work. It cuts into my hunting time at night


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> I wasn't aware of that Mick. Very cool. Thank you for your service ! Are you gonna be able to make the party Saturday ?


What party!? No one told me! lol


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> What party!? No one told me! lol


 Michigan Predator hunters get-together. Come on over ! lol


----------



## fr3db3ar

It's just a short hop over the pond...you can be back home by Sunday


----------



## Rick Howard

I was a Golf Pro for 10 years. I worked for a retail golf shop for a short part of that time. I did not like that so I took a job at a club for 3 years which brings me to current. I took a few too many swings though so I am looking at a couple jobs in a couple different industries. Also considering going back to school to get a degree in Environmental Engineering. I like working on just about any type of project. What ever the end result is suppose to be I will enjoy the challenge of getting there.

If I had it all to do over again......... I would make more putts!

For all those serving or who have severed. Thank you!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> It's just a short hop over the pond...you can be back home by Sunday


I'll start swimming now!


----------



## fr3db3ar

We'll keep our eyes peeled for the whet cheeky fellow.


----------



## Mick105

Bones, I am thinking probably not. I have a ton of stuff I need to get done around the house and I really have anything to bring. I haven't ruled it out completely though.


----------



## bones44

Bring beer and a bag of chips for crying out loud. Those lists of things will always be there. LOL


----------



## youngdon

I'm with Tom those lists are always gonna be there. This sounds like a good chance to meet a few nice people and make some new friends.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Or at least you can meet me instead of the nice people









I went and pickup all the plates,cups,napkins,plastic ware today.


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> I'm with Tom those lists are always gonna be there. This sounds like a good chance to meet a few nice people and make some new friends.


And Fred.
Sorry Fred, I didn't mean to besmirch your reputation.


----------



## Mattuk

You sure are!


----------



## youngdon

Stonegod said:


> Besmirch???and on another thread bones used the word "afar"?........what the heck kind of hunting site is this!!!!LOL Seems I'm dealing with a classier group of people than I thought!!LOL


******** with vocabularies !


----------



## poe

Stonegod said:


> Besmirch???and on another thread bones used the word "afar"?........what the heck kind of hunting site is this!!!!LOL Seems I'm dealing with a classier group of people than I thought!!LOL


Dont worry Im still hear so your not alone.


----------



## 220swift

stick around guys, not only a hunting knowledge site but a general education site also...next lecture at 2:00 p.m.......LOL

and you thought you were done with school.......


----------



## fr3db3ar

We'uns has linguistic skillz.


----------



## Mick105

If yur gunna try and edgeamakate me I'm quitin.... I aint intrested in bein more sofistikated, just a better hunter


----------



## 220swift

Uncle Ted, you got to be able to read and understand the game laws...LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

I'm not quitn but I will have ditch day on quizsss


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

I work in healthcare. Cardiac Technician for the past 8 years. Before that I was a food and beverage manager for a ski resort in the winter and a flyfishing guide in the summer.


----------



## 220swift

prairiewolf said:


> I'm not quitn but I will have ditch day on quizsss


life is the quiz.....







lol


----------



## knapper

I failed that one the first time and had to retake it.


----------



## 220swift

I've had several retakes myself...


----------



## JTKillough

I'm an operations supervisor at a copper mine. I've been in the mining industry for 17 years now, prior to that I was a roughneck in oil, gas and geothermal drilling. Make'n em bite!


----------



## Scotty D.

LOL Cledus!!! Heroine dealer to adults.... That's funny right there...









Thanx to all who served and are serving in the military...

Oil patch in my early 20's...Then drove truck for 19 years--owner operator for the last 5yrs of that stint..Met alot of great people, saw alot of beautiful country..

Now, I'm working in a factory & although I've met some good people here, the selfish, self-centered attitudes of most of the "lifers" in this factory makes me wanna puke -- every day... Can't stand it, but it's paying the bills...

I don't live to work, I just work to live--& I live to hunt & fish....


----------



## prairiewolf

No wonder life is going by so fast, I missed to many quiz !!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Scotty D. said:


> Now, I'm working in a factory & although I've met some good people here, the selfish, self-centered attitudes of most of the "lifers" in this factory makes me wanna puke -- every day... Can't stand it, but it's paying the bills...


I hear ya. It seems production workers have nothing better to do than talk about how bad everybody else is. I'm amazed every day by the things people can find to complain about.


----------



## Mick105

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> I work in healthcare. Cardiac Technician for the past 8 years. Before that I was a food and beverage manager for a ski resort in the winter and a flyfishing guide in the summer.


Notfurfriendly, are flies easier to catch with a guide???


----------



## Mattuk

Mick!


----------



## knapper

Do they tie fles because they can not find handcuffs small enough?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Mick105 said:


> Notfurfriendly, are flies easier to catch with a guide???


Yes they are. Then all you need is some sticky flypaper and your good to go. Hard to use the "Catch & Release" method though.....rips the wings off.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

knapper said:


> Do they tie fles because they can not find handcuffs small enough?


tieing flys is a lot like using zip ties as handcuffs......quicker to apply and you dont need a key.


----------

